# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Giacomo Sartori - Free scores in the Petrucci Library (IMSLP)

## mandoisland

I have started to scan works for mandolin orchestra by *Giacomo Sartori*. Sartori died in 1946, so the scores are now public domain (at least in most countries).

For the beginning I have made scans of "*Omaggio a Trento*" and "*Armonie Alpine*".
I will upload all the scans to the Petrucci Library to make them available.

More information and videos of those works can be found in my blog post 

I have some more pieces which I will scan. It would also be possible to upload all the scans from the Nakano library, but the scan quality is not very good and in most cases the parts are not included. So I think it is better to make new scans from the original scores.

I hope that I will be able to get more scores to scan.

It would also be great if other people could upload Sartori scores to the Petrucci Library.   :Mandosmiley: 

Works by Giacomo Sartori in the Petrucci Library

----------

Andy Boden, 

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

Hany Hayek, 

Jess L., 

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Michael. I was able to view and download the "Armonie Alpine" but the "Omaggio" is not yet available.

I mostly have the files from the Nakano archive plus one from scribd called Primo Bacio. Did you post that there, Michael?

----------


## mandoisland

Maybe it's because the IMSLP set the US copyright to "non PD in the US" for Omaggio a trento. I can download - but I am logged in to IMSLP. I can try if it works if I am logged out later.

I did not post anything to scribd. As in my blog post can be fouind there are two trios on an Italian site with music for mandolin and classical guitar.

----------


## mandoisland

I just tried to load Omaggio aq Trento  it when not logged in, it did not work. I will try to contact the admins and hope they can fix it. If it does not work I'll make the files available from my website.

----------


## mandoisland

The scores are now also available as downlod from my website www.mandoisland.de:

http://www.mandoisland.de/noten2017/...o-sartori.html

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

Jim Garber, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## mandoisland

I have added 3 more pieces by Sartori to the Petrucci Library

- Fior Trentino
- Fiore Alpino
- Prime Rose

Works by Giacomo Sartori in the Petrucci Library

The scores are also available on my musicaneo site.

----------

Jess L., 

Joe Bartl

----------


## mandoisland

I have recently got more scores and will add the following pieces shortly:

Vita Beata (Marcia)
Impressioni Musicali (Fantasia)
La Sagra del Villagio (Fantasia)
Suono, Fanfara (Marcia)
Passione e Gioia (Valzer lento)
Fiori Appassiti (Valzer lento)

If you can provide more Sartori scores for mandolin orchestra please let me know!

Currently available in IMSLP:

----------

August Watters, 

Bill Clements, 

Christopher Stetson, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Christopher Stetson

Thanks, Michael and all.  I'll check on what I have, too, though I suspect nothing unique.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Michael,
Thank you very much for scanning, and making these available.  It is a goal of mine to spend some time with some classical pieces once I get my chops built up a bit. 
Also. I know from experience that I often benefit from hearing a piece of music as it should be played. Once doing so what is in notation becomes much more clear to my ear, and hands. 
Do you know if you or others may have some videos of these works available. Maybe on YouTube? 
Eric

----------

Jess L.

----------


## mandoisland

This is a playlist with pieces by Sartori - I am adding pieces when I find them:

Playlist Sartori

----------

Jess L., 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Jess L.

> This is a playlist with pieces by Sartori - I am adding pieces when I find them:
> 
> Playlist Sartori


Thanks also for that playlist,  :Mandosmiley:  some very nice sounding music there!  :Smile:

----------


## Joe Bartl

Thanks for the great playlist!

In my cataloging at the Library of Congress over the last couple of years, I created records for three Sartori pieces:

Sartori, Giacomo, 1860-1946,
Al mare march = To sea / G. Sartori ; arr. by P. Esposito.
New York : P. Tesio, [1911]
M134 .S
Request in Performing Arts Reading Room (Madison, LM113)

Sartori, Giacomo, 1860-1946,
Chrysanthemum : waltz / G. Sartori.
New York : Century Music Publishing Company, [1902]
M132 .R
Request in Performing Arts Reading Room (Madison, LM113)


Sartori, Giacomo, 1860-1946,
First kiss : waltz / G. Sartori.
New York : Century Music Publishing Company, [1902]
M132 .S
Request in Performing Arts Reading Room (Madison, LM113)

You can find these catalog records at catalog.loc.gov

If you are in the neighborhood, you can stop by and make copies of these; all three are pre-1923 and therefore in the public domain.

I expect that as I continue cataloging with duets (I'm currently into mandolin & piano music), trios, etc. I'll run into more Sartori ... so, check back in a couple of years!

-- mandogio

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Al mare march, Crisantemo (Chrysanthemum waltz), Sempre con te waltz and First kiss waltz are available in the Italian 'ballo liscio' thread... :Mandosmiley:

----------

mandoisland

----------


## Joe Bartl

Oh, but of course!  Thanks for reminding me about the Ballo Liscio materials!  I hadn't downloaded them since the 2014 iteration.  The new files are beautifully organized.  Thanks, again.

-- mandogio

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Now we just have to wait for the videos of Martin Jonas...  :Smile:

----------


## Andy Boden

Here's a sequenced rendering of Prime Rose, transcribed from the scores available on the IMSLP site (thanks Michael).



My versions of the Score and parts also available on my website at

http://www.andyboden.com/misc.html

Andy

----------

mandoisland

----------


## mandoisland

In the meantime I have added more scores, there are now 16 scores available. 
I have checked the scores collected by Sheri Mignano in her dropbox. Only the piece "Al Mare" is available as a complete trio, I have added this to IMSP together with the complete score from the Nakano archive.
The last piece added was *Passione e Gioia*, it should be available soon (after it has been checked).

Here a video with the *Mandolinata Mannheim*:

----------

Christopher Stetson

----------


## mandoisland

New Sartori scores have been added to IMSLP - thanks to Ugo Orrigo from Italy and Mathieu Sarthe-Mouréou from France!

*Non ti vedro piu*




*Flora*

*Pot-Pourri Popolare*

----------

derbex

----------

